# Help! Beau may have bladder cancer



## beausmom (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been on this forum for quite a while and appreciate all of you input. I've been mainly a lurker.

My 8 year old male Beau had been house trained for several years, but started having accidents. I took him to the vet for a urinary tract/bladder infection and Xray for stones. The radiologist saw somthing on the Xray ( even though the primary vet did not ) and recommended a follow up Ultrasound. He had it today and located a small mass in his bladder.  They sent of a blood sample for a cancer test ( I did not know that was possible ) and I get the results back tomorrow.

Do any of you have any experience with bladder cancer? The vet mentioned a medication that some dogs do pretty well with. There is a Veterinary Specialty hospital that is associated with UC Davis in San Diego that I think I am going to try. Other than needing to go out a little bit more often, he is doing great and is full of energy. 

This is a reminder to everyone not to ignore even the most minor symptoms. 

Lori


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: 
I'm sorry to hear this. I haven't had any experience, but wanted to let you know I'll keep your little Beau in my thoughts and hope that he will be back to normal in no time. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

bladder cancer (transitional cell carcinoma) can respond well to chemo. i know missy's mom may have some input i believe her missy had this. sounds like u r catching it early. i had one case in practice where it blocked the exit and she could not urinate. theowners didnt want to try further treatment b/c the dog was so miserable. i hope all goes well for his tests.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I sure hope Beau will be OK.... My thoughts are with you guys. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen quite a few dogs on piroxicam do very well for quite a while. I hope Beau will respond very well, too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I hope everything's alright. Please post an update when you know something.
Thoughts and prayers to you and Beau.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and Beau. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Beau's problem. You and Beau are in my thoughts.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope the tests come back ok and your little Beau will be fine.
Good for you in that you may have caught it early if it is Cancer, I hope it's not.
Best of luck and please update when you can.
Sending good thoughts and lots of prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry about Beaus bladder problem, I hope it's not cancer. About 20 yrs ago I lost a dog to bladder cancer. She was a collie mix & 11 yrs old. We didn't catch it early enough for treatment to help & I'm sure treatments are better now than back then. Beau will be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi...My little Missy was dx with bladder cancer ( Transitional Cell Carcinoma ot TCC for short) . The location of hers was at the apex and caught before it had penetrated the bladder wall. She was also diabetic at the time so after much 'picking of brains of the experts' and my doing lots of research on the condition.. we opted to do surgery and had a portion of her bladder removed. (I believe location is a consideration many times in surgery option) 
I suggest you see an oncologist or be sure you vet consults with one. That's what mine did ....sharing all Missy's history and tests results with the specialist. 
She recovered from the surgery amazingly well.... and quickly! 
After that we opted to not do any chemo ( radiation not a good option for this type of cancer).
We DID opt to use Piroxicam with excellent results! I know I freaked when I saw the statistics on this cancer but my Missy defied the odds... so don't let the statistics get to ya!! they are ONLY statistics! 
Due to Missy's size we had to have her Piroxicam specially compounded to get exact dosing. This is VERY IMPORTANT!!! to have proper dosing. We used Wedgewood Pharmacy in NJ ( We're in NY). The vet called in the prescription, then I called in the 'order'..paid via credit card, and it was delivered to my door within no more than 2 days. 
I also had contact with the Dr from NC vet school who was the head of the Urinary/Surgical dept there. She was wonderfully surportive and helpful as well. All advised the same thing.... feed 1/2 meal, give Piroxicam, feed the rest of the meal. Also gave 1/4 of 10 mg pepcid AC before meal. All this helps to prevent any gastrointestinal side affects . 
Missy passed 1 year 9 months post dx and it was from OTHER CAUSES! NOT the CANCER! 
I will PM you my phone number if you want to talk...
Praying this is only a cyst or another benign condition but if not.don't give up hope!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry for him ,and you too :mellow:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry! I know how distressing this can be to hear the word "tumor". 

My previous maltese Misty had transitional cell carcinoma of the bladder. By the time she was diagnosed she was in a later stage of cancer and had lymph node involvement. Because of the later stage of cancer, and the aggressiveness of transitional cell carcinoma, I elected to not give Misty the stronger chemotherapy which could have upset her digestive system. 

Misty was also treated with Piroxicam and she tolerated it very well.

I so hope Beau's tumor isn't malignant rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 




Joy


----------



## beausmom (Jul 27, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Jun 12 2008, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590097


> Hi...My little Missy was dx with bladder cancer ( Transitional Cell Carcinoma ot TCC for short) . The location of hers was at the apex and caught before it had penetrated the bladder wall. She was also diabetic at the time so after much 'picking of brains of the experts' and my doing lots of research on the condition.. we opted to do surgery and had a portion of her bladder removed. (I believe location is a consideration many times in surgery option)
> I suggest you see an oncologist or be sure you vet consults with one. That's what mine did ....sharing all Missy's history and tests results with the specialist.
> She recovered from the surgery amazingly well.... and quickly!
> After that we opted to not do any chemo ( radiation not a good option for this type of cancer).
> ...


I remember Missy! She was such a fighter.

QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 12 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590113


> I'm so sorry! I know how distressing this can be to hear the word "tumor".
> 
> My previous maltese Misty had transitional cell carcinoma of the bladder. By the time she was diagnosed she was in a later stage of cancer and had lymph node involvement. Because of the later stage of cancer, and the aggressiveness of transitional cell carcinoma, I elected to not give Misty the stronger chemotherapy which could have upset her digestive system.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Misty.

I just spoke with the vet and the blood test for cancer was negative. We are not out of the woods yet, but this is good news. We have an appointment with an oncologist on Tuesday to figure out a plan to rule cancer in or out and to figure out what is going on.

You all are great and I apreciate all your support. I am feeling better about things even if it turns out to be the worst case. I will definately use the information on Piroxicam if the further testing determines that Beau does indeed have cancer.

Lori


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I really hope it's nothing and if it is-it will be easily treated!! Thinking of you and Beau! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Good news on the blood test result! :thumbsup: I'm assuming the test was the V-BTA test. Unless things have changed I believe a neg result is accurate abt 90+% of the time ..( maybe even higher as I have forgotten). Though I know you'll not rest easy till you get a firm confirmation, I think the odds are great that all is well there! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope all continues to go well. rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:thmbup: good news that the test was negative. I hope he gets well real soon. rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (beausmom @ Jun 12 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590397


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Jun 12 2008, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590097





> Hi...My little Missy was dx with bladder cancer ( Transitional Cell Carcinoma ot TCC for short) . The location of hers was at the apex and caught before it had penetrated the bladder wall. She was also diabetic at the time so after much 'picking of brains of the experts' and my doing lots of research on the condition.. we opted to do surgery and had a portion of her bladder removed. (I believe location is a consideration many times in surgery option)
> I suggest you see an oncologist or be sure you vet consults with one. That's what mine did ....sharing all Missy's history and tests results with the specialist.
> She recovered from the surgery amazingly well.... and quickly!
> After that we opted to not do any chemo ( radiation not a good option for this type of cancer).
> ...


I remember Missy! She was such a fighter.

QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 12 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590113


> I'm so sorry! I know how distressing this can be to hear the word "tumor".
> 
> My previous maltese Misty had transitional cell carcinoma of the bladder. By the time she was diagnosed she was in a later stage of cancer and had lymph node involvement. Because of the later stage of cancer, and the aggressiveness of transitional cell carcinoma, I elected to not give Misty the stronger chemotherapy which could have upset her digestive system.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Misty.

I just spoke with the vet and the blood test for cancer was negative. We are not out of the woods yet, but this is good news. We have an appointment with an oncologist on Tuesday to figure out a plan to rule cancer in or out and to figure out what is going on.

You all are great and I apreciate all your support. I am feeling better about things even if it turns out to be the worst case. I will definately use the information on Piroxicam if the further testing determines that Beau does indeed have cancer.

Lori
[/B][/QUOTE]



Lori, I'm so glad you're getting an oncologist's opinion about how to proceed with the tumor. Please, please give us an update as soon as you can on Tuesday. 



Joy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Oh I am soooooooooooo glad it was negative!!
Thats good news, I am still sending prayers that all will be ok for your little baby!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be praying for Beau, I'll be watching for a update. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm praying for you and keep us updated. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope the oncologist visit next Tuesday goes well for Beau. :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope the visit goes well. I will pray for you and Beau.


----------

